# The 20-Minute Tactical 10/22



## Phil Elmore (Feb 21, 2004)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13161


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 24, 2004)

Phil,
Nice little write up.  I am not very familiar with the 10/22 round.  What caliber's would it be comparable to?

Paul M


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice little bullpup!  I have a 10/22 as well, buts its dressed up with a standard "paratrooper" type folding stock.  They make alot of affordable parts for these guns which makes it fun and easy to customize. thinking about doing the full auto conversion or just adding the Tac trigger ..."The all new "TAC-TRIGGER"  (pat pending) allows most rifles to fire bursts or empty magazines at FULL  AUTOMATIC speeds. The "TAC-TRIGGER" palpitates the trigger using  "spring biased fulcrum camming action". The trigger functions  singly for each shot fired, so it is legal.


22LR rimfire, if I were to guess, would be comparable to a 32 auto?  Definately not a manstopper with knockdown power!  But the 10/22 is a very accurate gun that is easy to shoot. If you were to use it for defensive purposes you would have to rely on multiple well placed shots.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 24, 2004)

Those are fun little guns, and the write up was cool!

We might be best advised to keep this unit solidly in the plinker category, however.  For my 2 cents, it made me think of a few things:

a)  22s should not attempt to be serious defensive rounds.  We consider longarms for defense only because pistols, although convenient, are very poor performers.  Rifles are not convenient, but they are more powerful.  This gun is inconvenient and a worse performer than pistol rounds, which defeats the purpose of going to a longarm as a tool in the first place.
    Even the 223 is on the low end of defensive rounds (typically won't go through a car door).  Still, a 223 is cheap and barely kicks, and thus will work adequately for weaker, smaller statured shooters and/or women.  Save your 10/22 money and get a Ruger Mini-14, for example.

b)  Customization is better left undone on defensive guns.  The last thing you need in court is to explain how you "got the chance" to use your "super-duper galactic comp gun" to repel invaders.  Be normal.  Buy something that works out of the box for defense and take this 10/22 to the range for fun!

c)  Lasers are a poor choice compared to iron sights.  Paraphrasing Ayoob, "they are best utilized as a very expensive toy for your cat."  Serious defense guns do not need gadgets.  A gun we trust our lives to must be able to be abused, dropped, weather inclement weather and fight long past battery life.  Better we train our fundamental cheek and chin welds to aid us in less than ideal situations, not trust bells and whistles.

d)  A big consideration is left handed shooting.  Often we require our defensive longarms to be capable strong and weak sided.  This gun, when shot left handed, looks to throw the cases right into your face.  Ill-placed side saddles on shotguns suffer the same fate.  Not ideal!

e)  Longarms benefit from slings for defensive purposes.


As martialists we must seek swordfighting, not swordmaking.  There's nothing wrong with that gun, necessarily, but it is clearly inferior to other choices within the scope of defensive longarms.  A dressed up plinker is still a plinker.

Again, very cool article.  I'd love to have one of those and a pile of cans!

Respectfully yours.   :asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 24, 2004)

Keep in mind that this article -- which I loved, by the way -- is not really a "how to defend your home most efficiently" kind of piece.  For less than the project cost you can buy a shotgun or an AK variant and have something a lot more potent with which to defend your home.  Rather, the author decided he wanted to see how quickly he could turn a standard plinking target rifle "evil," in the process turning his helpless 10/22 into a "tactical" weapon that hurls lead in the direction of the enemy.

I think the whole article is a lot of fun;  not everything has to be doom and gloom and preparations for the end times.  It looks cool, it works, and the fact is that it _is_ more compact and therefore handier (if you're right-handed).



> Nice little write up. I am not very familiar with the 10/22 round. What caliber's would it be comparable to?



It's just the common .22 Long Rifle, as has been stated.

I'm glad you folks liked the article -- lots more stuff coming for February and March.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 25, 2004)

Cool toy...I have a buddy that has one decked out similar to that.  one of these days I'd like to get the kit that makes the 10/22 look like an MG-42 (why? I don't know, just to be stupid I guess...lol).
as far as the home defense question is concerned, Ak's and mini-14's are great battlefield weapons but I wouldn't use one for home defense (you have to consider the problem of _over_ penetration) my pick would be a 12 or 20 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Feb 25, 2004)

That's pretty cool to look at, at least. Bullpup stocks are illegal in Canada *sigh* so I won't get to do anything fun like that.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 25, 2004)

They are?  Why?


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't know. Ask the government. Just the law up here. We have pretty tight regulations on firearms. I could go find the section of the criminal code for you, but I'm way too lazy.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2004)

OOPS.  

I posted some responses to this article, but I did them in the Hosted Forum for the Martialist Magazine... I missed this thread.   My bad.


----------

